# Habla espanol mi amigos?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't laugh, this could happen to you as well.

"According to new data, almost 45 percent of people five-years-old or older do not actively speak English at home in the state. That's almost 17.6 million people! Almost 19 percent of California residents 5 and older "do not speak English very well." This makes California #1 in ranking among the states for both of these categories."

http://ihe.art/kQrbusG

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Simply pure idiocracy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is what happens when a fungus takes hold, it destroys the host.

The 5.56 and 7.62 are considered anti fungal solutions..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Knew that.when I worked in cali,I had to speak Spanglish to most of my victims,ER,customers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Miami has been like that for 40 or more years.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

So we won't all be speaking Chinese like in Firefly?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I had someone speak to me in Chinese at my work. Full sentences of Chinese...I answered her in English and she again spoke to me in Chinese...it was entertaining. 

The hispanics that come in always speak to me in Spanish.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I find it interesting that, as I've mentioned before, I live in an area heavily populated with hispanics/Latinos, but they go out of their way to speak English. The retail stores, what few there are, employ bilingual employees so as to help bridge the gap when necessary. Not as a requirement, but as a courtesy.
Difference being, the ones in my area aren't trying to take over, just blend in. For the most part, we all coexist pretty well. Radical Mexicans don't last long there. You will rarely see a Mexicans flag, and that is usually in the form of a window sticker on a car.
If people in this country acted more like the people in the flyover rural areas, we wouldn't have as many problems as we do now. 
My opinion.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You ignore whole towns that spoke a native tongue in our nations history towns in Minnesota where the church service , city council meetings, newspaper was all in Swedish. Many towns in Missouri were German towns with newspapers, schools, all meetings, most business done in German only starting to end in 1917 and Americas entry into WWI . High school near me still taught in German as late as the 1950's. With consolidation of schools the German school was closed. 

But yeh lets act like it never happened before and how it is the end of the world. 

English, if you were to know only one language, is currently the dominate language in the world you can travel ,at least in tourist areas, all over the world and someone will be able to understand you. 

Immigrants have always spoke in their native language many families who have been in America for generations still do there is nothing wrong or Un-American about that. dominate language in what is now america at the time of the revolution was German. The reason why Franklin and others did not push an official language was they were not at all sure it would be English . Better at the time to let local communities do what they wanted. Schools were small so a city could have several teaching in various languages , most people did not go as public schools did not exist yet. 

Being able to speak multiple languages is a good thing. As long as we have public schools teaching in English the English language will be our dominate language as it has been even when we do not have an official language. 

Many countries including our neighbor to the North manage with more than one official language.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I simply tell foreigners to speak English. Capiche!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> You ignore whole towns that spoke a native tongue in our nations history towns in Minnesota where the church service , city council meetings, newspaper was all in Swedish. Many towns in Missouri were German towns with newspapers, schools, all meetings, most business done in German only starting to end in 1917 and Americas entry into WWI . High school near me still taught in German as late as the 1950's. With consolidation of schools the German school was closed.
> 
> But yeh lets act like it never happened before and how it is the end of the world.
> 
> ...


The difference is that in California those Mexicans don't want to be citizens of the United States. The people and towns you are referencing considered themselves Americans, even if they still used a native tongue amongst themselves. 
See the difference?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I simply tell foreigners to speak English. Capiche!


I get that, only logical. I see many American-born people who are not able to fluently speak and/or write in English (their only language), it's a little bit scary.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Answer in Italian: me ne frego. Don't forget the hand gesture that goes with it. Flick your hand outward from under your jaw.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> I had someone speak to me in Chinese at my work. Full sentences of Chinese...I answered her in English and she again spoke to me in Chinese...it was entertaining.
> 
> The hispanics that come in always speak to me in Spanish.


In college we had a chinese friend who taught us some mandarin, along with chinese "slangs". One day while in an elevator several Chinese students were blabbering away thinking no one knew what they were discussing. So we started to converse in mandarin with some slangs mixed in. The Chinese students jaws about dropped and they went silent the rest of the elevator ride. :vs_lol:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> So we won't all be speaking Chinese like in Firefly?





Mad Trapper said:


> In college we had a chinese friend who taught us some mandarin, along with chinese "slangs". One day while in an elevator several Chinese students were blabbering away thinking no one knew what they were discussing. So we started to converse in mandarin with some slangs mixed in. The Chinese students jaws about dropped and they went silent the rest of the elevator ride. :vs_lol:


You probably slaughtered their language and made some cultural faux pas lol.

People are fun to mess with.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey James, my grand parents came here from Scandinavia in the 19th century.

One of their first objectives was to learn English, second was to make sure the kids spoke it at the dinner table and outside.

And unlike your **** trash, had jobs waiting for them when they got here, not looking for handouts.

Yeah we lived in a "village" area of basically all the same nationality,

the difference between them and the **** trash in Cali is they wanted to assimilate and be Americans.

Their kids fought for this country in WW2 and Korea because they were Americans first.

My grandfather raised the American flag every day on the poll attached to the front porch.

What flag does the **** trash fly???

Again, unlike your trash **** pals who are trying to have the great **** shit hole south of the border take over SoCal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Answer in Italian: me ne frego. Don't forget the hand gesture that goes with it. Flick your hand outward from under your jaw.


you are talking to a Baccala.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Study Spanish now. In this country, invaders force your children to learn their language.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Un poco! I lived for awhile a few times in Miami when I was a kid and it seemed more than half of folks spoke Spanish
back then. I remember a UtoteM store that had a 'We speak English" sign in the window. Glad I'm back in KY where we all seem to speak a little twangy country English!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Study Spanish now. In this country, invaders force your children to learn their language.


Yes, invaders do, don't they?

Yes, I know you are attempting to allude to the fact that English is not indigenous to this continent. Neither is Creek or Cherokee, for that matter.

What came along with the English language? It was more than the King's English, and it was more than what was known by the individual Europeans who came here. It was a conglomeration of the European experience; a conglomeration of knowledge, melded together with the Christian faith that formed the greatest republic ever to grace earth.

What, pray tell, will the south and central American immigrants as well as the African and Middle Eastern migrants bring this once great nation? If you suggest that they will bring the destruction of our understanding of individual rights and liberty, you will be correct. If you are young enough, you will rue your hatred of this experiment in society. Just as certain as tyranny rules in Africa, Asia and countries like Venezuela, you will rule your hatred of that which protects your erroneous opinion.

The weakness of this rule of law? A republic, if we can keep it. Keeping it means more than militarily protecting it. It means having the ethics, morals and principles to keep it. As a nation, we lost those things many decades ago. Our children will curse us for that, if they have enough knowledge to understand what we did. If you are any example, they won't.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Ah, then we agree!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't laugh, this could happen to you as well.
> 
> "According to new data, almost 45 percent of people five-years-old or older do not actively speak English at home in the state. That's almost 17.6 million people! Almost 19 percent of California residents 5 and older "do not speak English very well." This makes California #1 in ranking among the states for both of these categories."
> 
> ...


As an old Corpus Boy and moving back down there as an adult..if a mexican wants to chat we can talk. Its mostly about gesticulating. Say in a loud voice.Pongo Las Manos en la cabeza! That means put your hands on your head or the .357 magnsium is fixing to let the air out of your coola. they all know what it means.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I get that, only logical. I see many American-born people who are not able to fluently speak and/or write in English (their only language), it's a little bit scary.





Camel923 said:


> Answer in Italian: me ne frego. Don't forget the hand gesture that goes with it. Flick your hand outward from under your jaw.


Once the South rises again, the only language that will matter is *******. Gotta get ya some!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Ah, then we agree!


Very unlikely.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, @Sasquatch , "Mi familia consiste de cinco personas, mi madre, mi padre, mi hermano y mi hermana." I don't know how to say 'myself'.

How'd I do? It's the only thing I remember from high school Spanish class. Not counting the swear words.

Think I could get a job out there after the Reconquista?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The only Tex Mex folks who dont speak the common lingo is them who dont want to talk
Hey if anybody hangs on Fake Book try Texas Department of Public Safety Friends. Its a closed group. the secret word is Afgjhanistan Banna Stand for the tough minded souls who think they can hang. lol. Yall come.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The language barrier is not the issue with illegal immigration and those that defend it know that perfectly well.

No matter, for those who have no intention of assimilating, becoming an American, and only wish to take free shit, rape and steel, I have a universal translator.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I get that, only logical. I see many American-born people who are not able to fluently speak and/or write in English (their only language), it's a little bit scary.


That's because they were taught in our Liberal run education system.



Coastie dad said:


> I find it interesting that, as I've mentioned before, I live in an area heavily populated with hispanics/Latinos, but they go out of their way to speak English. The retail stores, what few there are, employ bilingual employees so as to help bridge the gap when necessary. Not as a requirement, but as a courtesy.
> Difference being, the ones in my area aren't trying to take over, just blend in. For the most part, we all coexist pretty well. Radical Mexicans don't last long there. You will rarely see a Mexicans flag, and that is usually in the form of a window sticker on a car.
> If people in this country acted more like the people in the flyover rural areas, we wouldn't have as many problems as we do now.
> My opinion.


Unfortunately that's the way it used to be in California. But slowly that changed. Hispanics became more vocal and demanded more Spanish be spoken in the schools. As they grew in size and gained numbers they started speaking more in Spanish and quit trying to assimilate. Believe it or not CA used to be a great place to live and was once a red state. From 1952 through 1988, Republicans won every presidential election. Look what has happened here in just under 30 years.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Florida must be #2 or #3, there are over-the-air Spanish language TV and radio stations here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The language barrier is not the issue with illegal immigration and those that defend it know that perfectly well.
> 
> No matter, for those who have no intention of assimilating, becoming an American, and only wish to take free shit, rape and steel, I have a universal translator.
> 
> View attachment 58746


A lady I encounter at work from time to time is a prime example of language barriers. She is hispanic and I have spoken to her for years. Her English is broken but understandable. I go to the site where she works and I needed to ask her a question. Her answer to me was "No habla english". This same woman I have talk to for years was now telling me she doesn't speak english. I went to management and they said "Oh no she doesn't speak english". I told them I've spoken to her in english for years and she's answered me. They told me to back off and let it go, she was more comfortable speaking in spanish so that's the way it would be.

California Liberals for you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Study Spanish now. In this country, invaders force your children to learn their language.


Spanish won't be needed. You'll need to learn Mandarin after the invasion.

I do wonder though will they allow press 1 for Mandarin, press 2 for English, press 3 for Spanish, press 4 for Farsi?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> You ignore whole towns that spoke a native tongue in our nations history towns in Minnesota where the church service , city council meetings, newspaper was all in Swedish. Many towns in Missouri were German towns with newspapers, schools, all meetings, most business done in German only starting to end in 1917 and Americas entry into WWI . High school near me still taught in German as late as the 1950's. With consolidation of schools the German school was closed.
> 
> But yeh lets act like it never happened before and how it is the end of the world.
> 
> ...


I don't know, bucko. My ancestors spoke English when they arrived here in the 1700's.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having been around Mexicans and their Del Norte Mexican American Counterparts all my life..will only venture to say most Mexicans are like us. They want to work hard and make enough bucks to feed their families. Have a few beers when it comes chill time and have a big party each time little Josepha turns six months old. Very family oriented folks they are or used to be anyway. We got em wall to wall up in Foat Wurth..most are better than the ****** red necks. I am an open borders guy. Legalize all drugs..strain out the muzzies and open up the gates. We can co-exist right handily most likely.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Spanish won't be needed. You'll need to learn Mandarin after the invasion.
> 
> I do wonder though will they allow press 1 for Mandarin, press 2 for English, press 3 for Spanish, press 4 for Farsi?


I had a thing for Japanese when I was a youngster though My itch was never scratched. My Dad told me when a teenager back in the '70's to marry a Chinese girl so my family would have an easier time when the Chinese took over. Yep, he saw something way back then.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I had a thing for Japanese when I was a youngster though My itch was never scratched.


Funny, as I entered my teens I started learning Japanese from a guy who was stationed there in the Army. I only remember a greeting now.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't laugh, this could happen to you as well.
> 
> "According to new data, almost 45 percent of people five-years-old or older do not actively speak English at home in the state. That's almost 17.6 million people! Almost 19 percent of California residents 5 and older "do not speak English very well." This makes California #1 in ranking among the states for both of these categories."
> 
> ...


Your grammar is incorrect.

The correct phrase would be Hablas espanol mis amigos


----------

